

 How are you archiving your data for 20+ years? SURVEY - chadk
http://stheory.wufoo.com/forms/survey-data-storage-strategies/

======
chadk
Remember Paul Stamatiou's post about storage for photographer's
[[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6020969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6020969)]?
Well, we have been thinking about this for a while now and are looking for
some feedback.

